
Apple is ditching its iconic startup chime with the new MacBook Pro - ricardolopes
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/31/13472920/apple-macbook-pro-chime-gone
======
daughart
Sure it's a nostalgic sound, but I can't tell you how many college lectures
are punctuated at some point by this sound.

